# Rear speakers in Z3 Roadster



## Wildstar (Sep 23, 2003)

Seems like no one knows, since I'm getting no answers anywhere I ask, so I'll ask one more time and then go away...

I've attempted to replace the blown 4" speakers that are behind the seats in my 2000 Z3 2.8 with the HK system. I just want something to fill in the soundstage a bit. I'm not expecting great sound or window breaking loudness. The Blaupunkt's I tried, the tweeter protruded too far to fit under the grill. So I tried some JBL's that had a flush mounted tweeter, but the magnet was too big and it won't fit in the center of the hole.

I know some folks must have found something that fits. There really is no need for a seperate tweeter anyway, the back of the seat is going to absorb most of that range anyway.

Any help would be appreciated,
Kerby


----------

